# Guess whats in the bag LOL I love these types of threads hehe



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Went to King Eds and found one of my Target fish......*









*Out of the carrying bag...*









I do not want to make you wait I have entered back into the Pleco World with the King of all Plecos the Adonis Pleco about 5 - 7 inchs without trailer.....









*Not the best picture but I want him to settle in before I get a decent shot thanks for looking T.R*


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow Stunning Pleco! never seen an adonis before.. kinda want one now though =P


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pics, cool fish!


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Thank you.. I love this guy a true monster of a Pleco........................*


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

They can get big allright


----------

